# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Rivierduinen (GGZ Duin- en Bollenstreek, Sassenheim)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Rivierduinen (GGZ Duin- en Bollenstreek, Kinderen en Jeugd)
Rusthofflaan 54
Sassenheim

Bezoek de website van Rivierduinen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Rivierduinen (GGZ Duin- en Bollenstreek).*

----------

